# Pop-up camper available for reservation at Bay City State Recreation Area



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*Pop-up camper available for reservation at Bay City State Recreation Area*

Contact: George Lauinger 989-684-3020
Agency: Natural Resources









April 22, 2015

Bay City State Recreation Area soon will have a pop-up camper available for reservation, thanks to a donation of repairs from Tri-City RV. The cost is $55 per night and the camper accommodates three to four people and includes two beds, a table and booth seating and a kitchen sink.

Tri-City RV donated nearly $1,000 in repairs. The camper will be available for reservations after May 26, 2015.

"This new offering will be a great option for visitors who dont have their own camper," said George Lauinger, park manager. "In addition to our mini-cabins, the pop-up camper provides guests a convenient camping experience without having to pack a tent or haul a camper."

An $8 fee will be assessed for all advance reservation fees, and campers must have a Recreation Passport on any vehicle entering the campground or the day-use area of the park. To make a reservation when the pop-up camper becomes available or to get more information about the camper, contact the park at 989-684-3020. (Reservations for the camper cannot be made through the online reservation system.)

Bay City State Recreation Area, situated on Saginaw Bay, features a variety of camping and recreation opportunities, a spray park, playscape, reservable picnic shelters, 1 mile of shoreline along Saginaw Bay, and 7 miles of trails. The park also is home to the Saginaw Bay Visitor Center, which offers weekly programs on archery, nature education and more.

Inside Michigans Great Outdoors subscribers are always the first to know about reservation opportunities, state park events and other outdoor happenings. Visit www.michigan.gov/dnr to subscribe now.

A Recreation Passport grants vehicle access to any Michigan state park, boat launch, state forest campground or nonmotorized state trailhead parking. Residents can purchase the Passport for*just $11 ($5 for motorcycles) at the time of Michigan license plate renewal through*Secretary of State. Forgot to check YES during renewal? Residents and nonresidents can purchase a Recreation Passport window sticker during regular business hours at state parks. Learn more about how the Recreation Passport supports state parks and local outdoor recreation opportunities at www.michigan.gov/recreationpassport.*

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to*www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

